# Dog Wont Eat Anything with Angel Eyes On It.



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Ugh. I was lucky that Chloe would eat any meat any I could just marinade it with the proper dosage of Angel Eyes and she would eat it no problem. Well now, meat isn't good enough for her and she wont eat it if it has even the smallest ammount of Angel Eyes on it. How else can I get her to eat this stuff? Thanks!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Have you tried Yogurt or Baby Food? I was lucky-Kosmo wuld just eat it out of my hand no problem.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tylosin is very bitter and needs to be mixed in with something
so they cannot smell it immediately rather than sprinkling it
on top of something.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Try mixing it in with wet food. That's what I did with Perri when he was on the Tylan and he gobbled it up.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I am going to tell you my experience with Angel Eyes when I first got mine. I split it with my mother and had mine on my desk in a zip lock bag. That was a very bad decision on my part because one of my dogs......( and I think it was my Chin because she just loves to climb) had gotten up on the desk and got it off while I was gone outside. When I came back in all the dogs were chowing down on it like it was a big treat. So now when I give angel eyes I just open their little mouths and put it in with a small spoon. They do not say a word and actually seem to look forward to it when they see either myself or Rhonda pick up the bottle. 

Seems weird I know because the stuff STINKS to no extent but that is the easiest way I have found. And with them loving it out of the zip lock I felt it must not taste that bad.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Mix it in with a little vanilla yogart or a little cottage cheese with fruit and they will think it's the biggest treat ever. :biggrin:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I mixed it with cottage cheese, when I gave it to Belinha and she loved it.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I put Gracie's Tylan in yogurt I just mix it in and she ate it up as fast as she could.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Try mixing it in with wet food. That's what I did with Perri when he was on the Tylan and he gobbled it up.[/B]


Poptart loved it mixed in with wet food. Also sometimes I but the nutro desserts. And Bella loved Poptart taking Angel Eyes as she also got a little bit of whatever I was mixing his Angel Eyes in that night.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Yup ,you have to mix it IN something yummy. The one and only time Ollie has had it so far I mixed it with yogurt. After a few days he'd eat it right out of the spoon. He does the same thing with his daily medicine--at first I would put peanut butter on his daily pill and he'd gobble it up. After a while he associated the pill with something yummy so he'd just eat it plain (which makes my life a lot easier). Good luck!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I put it in baby food but she stopped eating that so I put it on a tiny bit of dry cat food and she loved it. She was really stained but the angel eyes worked great.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have to mix Bianca's in with yogurt. Unfortunately I'm only giving her half the dosage. She's a 12 lb maltepoo and if I give her a whole teaspoon in anything she spits everything out. For now I'm only giving her 1/2 a teaspoon, eventually she'll get used to the tast and I can add a little more. She's been eating it for a week now but no results yet on the tear staining. Hopefully soon.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I mix mine w/some cheese whiz. They love it!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I use Tylan and mix it up with a little cottage cheese and dry dog food for Riley's dinner, he eats it right up.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

on the website it says to simply add it to the water. but add water onto angel eyes not the other way round. for some reason you cant do it the other way. maybe its not as tasty as the other suggestions but its easier if they will take it that way.


----------

